# Outside lighting question



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Stoneage said:


> I'm a first year apprentice and wanted to run something by someone with some more experience. I'd ask my journeyman but it's the weekend.
> My uncle asked me if I could extend the light fixture ten feet up with a new motion sensor light.
> 
> Its located out front of the apartment complex my family owns.
> Should I attach a junction box at the current fixture and run pipe 10' up? What type of box would I need at the end of the pipe to be able to attach the new light fixture. Or is there a simplified way of doing this?


Pipe and a bell box..:thumbsup:


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

Black Dog said:


> Pipe and a bell box..:thumbsup:


What's the smallest one I can get away with and still have it look nice and flush?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Stoneage said:


> What's the smallest one I can get away with and still have it look nice and flush?


1/2" pipe and a regular round bell box..


----------

